# Golisi I2 A2 Charger



## shaheedtait (10/7/20)

Hey guys. 

I'm lookimg for a new charger as my trusty Nitecore i2 is giving up on me. 

So just want to find out if anyone has experience with Golisi chargers? Are they any good? Would you recommend it?

These are reasonably cheap and looks good but would really appreciate some input from the community

Thanks in advance

https://www.vapeking.co.za/golisi-i2-a2-usb-2a-charger.html

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/7/20)

Great charger, I have the exact one for almost 2 years. I works permanent, even on camping and fishing trips with usb off batteries. Not a days problems. Even forgot batteries in it for a few days.

Only problem is it draws many amps so I fried a Samsung and Huawei tablet usb charger, Then I got one of these multi usb port charger thingys that deliver 7 amps and now no problem 



So its something to think about cost wise, as you have to plug it into a usb that can deliver that amps. For me it was not a problem as the multi usb charger actually helps getting rid of all the other usb chargers in the kitchen for all the phones and tablets

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (10/7/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Great charger, I have the exact one for almost 2 years. I works permanent, even on camping and fishing trips with usb off batteries. Not a days problems. Even forgot batteries in it for a few days.
> 
> Only problem is it draws many amps so I fried a Samsung and Huawei tablet usb charger, Then I got one of these multi usb port charger thingys that deliver 7 amps and now no problem
> View attachment 200847
> ...



HI. Sorry for the thread hijack. 
Where'd you get the multi USB charger?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaheedtait (10/7/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Great charger, I have the exact one for almost 2 years. I works permanent, even on camping and fishing trips with usb off batteries. Not a days problems. Even forgot batteries in it for a few days.
> 
> Only problem is it draws many amps so I fried a Samsung and Huawei tablet usb charger, Then I got one of these multi usb port charger thingys that deliver 7 amps and now no problem
> View attachment 200847
> ...


Thanks man. Really appreciated. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> HI. Sorry for the thread hijack.
> Where'd you get the multi USB charger?


They sell it most places. I got a Polaroid at either Game or Matrix warehouse, just dont buy the chinatown stuff

You get all sizes and shapes, and prices. Some even have places on top to hold phones or tablets while charging

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Iris Ty (16/7/20)

I'm wondering Nitecore and Golisi, which brand is better at the price and quality of charger?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (16/7/20)

Iris Ty said:


> I'm wondering Nitecore and Golisi, which brand is better at the price and quality of charger?


I haven't tried a Golisi but something to remember with nite core if you're not really careful it will rip ALL your barreries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iris Ty (16/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I haven't tried a Golisi but something to remember with nite core if you're not really careful it will rip ALL your barreries


Why? the spring was too tight?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (16/7/20)

Iris Ty said:


> Why? the spring was too tight?


Still is 2 years later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (16/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I haven't tried a Golisi but something to remember with nite core if you're not really careful it will rip ALL your barreries



What batteries are you using. Both my i2's have no problems with 18650 and 20700's. Are you using bigger ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (16/7/20)

Stranger said:


> What batteries are you using. Both my i2's have no problems with 18650 and 20700's. Are you using bigger ?


18650s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (16/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> 18650s


THat being said, its not me but the hubby that did that to all the batteries, if you take it out nicely it doesnt do it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (16/7/20)

I have an i2 and an i4. The i2 is a doddle as you easily grip a battery from either side. The i4 is tighter especially the middle ones. As it so happens my 14 sits on a table with the power cord to the left. What this has helped me do is get a finger nail on the slide end, pull it back with my right hand and then just lift out the battery with my left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

